
The Usefulness of Reinforcement Learning in Finance (2018) [pdf] - asimjalis
https://www.iaqf.org/dev/files/IAQF-2018%20-%20slides.pdf
======
GordonBulshittr
Needless to say, I won't be one of the suckers investing in the new hedge fund
that you hope to create soon.

Wall Street has a long history of arrogant academics who believe that they
have discovered the "holy grail" of investment strategies while getting off in
their ivory tower on some fancy-pants mathematical formula that looks oh-so
alluringly complex on the surface, but in reality makes all kinds of
simplifying assumptions that renders it almost completely useless when applied
to real markets.

This road to false riches is now well-traveled, littered with the smoldering
remains of companies like LTCM and Bernie Madoff Investments, to name just a
few.

And of course the infamous fraudster, Andrew Lo, has also blown up a few
boatloads of naive investors' capital ... but in his case he was shrewd enough
to snag a university professorship beforehand, behind which he could then hide
his naked bleeding ass after Natixis had to bail out his Alpha "Herpes"
Simplex hedge fund that he was running (on the sly) across the street from the
MIT Sloan School of Management.

My suggestion to this former physics graduate student is quite simple: quit
playing the role of the high-falutin' Harvard-trained "wizard of Wall Street"
bullshitter, Mr. Gordon Ritter, and try doing something useful (for once) in
your life.

The cancer research machine learning community is waiting for your resume.

(Hmm, on second thought, I just remembered something: "sociopaths need not
apply." Oh well.)

~~~
GordonBulshittr
Speaking of investment charlatans at the MIT Sloan School of Management,
almost forgot about this scoundrel: [https://www.justice.gov/usao-
ma/pr/former-associate-dean-mit...](https://www.justice.gov/usao-ma/pr/former-
associate-dean-mit-sloan-school-and-harvard-mba-son-sentenced-prison-hedge-
fund)

Only three years in a country club prison!

And remember what the MIT administration did to Aaron Swartz just for trying
to make articles in medical journals more readily available to the taxpayers
who funded the research.

I'm now thinking that maybe you should start that hedge fund at MIT ... I
think a narcissistic sociopath might find himself in good company there.

------
floki999
Should be titled "The Usefulness of Reinforcement Learning in Academic
Finance", as I don't see the usefulness to real finance. Too many assumptions,
short-cuts etc.

That is the problem with quant finance. It has turned into an overly academic
industry, churning out publications for the sake of publications. IMHQO.

------
someben
Wow 2007 called and wants its Ornstein-Uhlenbeck back.

